# Well..I went ahead and did it!



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well boys..I went ahead and saddled up on a ham. Couldn't be any more excited. I loved the brute days but it was time to try something new. Got me a 13 outlander 1000 xt. Not exactly sure how far I'm gonna go with yet but ill post some pics as parts start coming in :rockn:


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

nice dude. i would love to have one but for now im stuck with the brute. check my signature below and check out the work i have done to it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice & congrats. I like the silver ones.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Jealous for sure! Love that color also.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

*Welcome to the dark side!!! Now we own your soul.....*:flames:

J/K :newangel: lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I forgot that part, welcome to the dark side!!!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

let the modding begin


----------



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

congrats, I got one a few months ago... best decision I ever made.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! I like the color alot also. im glad i went with the xt and got the dark silver. Sorry i havent kept it updated..I've done some mods and went on my first ride! Put 8 hours on her and absolutely love it! I went with the performance atv snorkels. Great kit and comes with good durable flex hose. I'm a little upset with the side plastic not fitting though and did some modifications to the kit. Just because I didn't like how some of it fit. Overall a great kit though and was very happy with it coming with another pod so that I didn't have to cut holes in my factory one. Also went with a RDC lay back rad relocate with a custom cut on front. And some 2in gorilla spacers sittin on 29.5 law2s! Next is clutch kit..any recommendations?
Thanks, matt


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's some pics!


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Stolen from buddies photobucket. Hope it works haha


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks sick. Good choice on the wheeler and the mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

